# New Daily Photograph Page



## DaveJ1983 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all, I've had my photo website for sometime now, but it has been relatively static. I would just add batches of new photos here and there whenever I had a few sitting around. In an effort to force myself to be more active in my photography (not that I didn't want to be more active, it just got pushed aside often because of work, life etc) I started a daily photography page where each day I upload a new photo. For the most part I try to post a picture I took that day, but sometimes I'll use an older picture. If I do though, I at least re-edit it so I at least get some photoshop work in. I've managed to keep it going for a little over a month now which I'm proud of given that I've been pretty busy, even managed to keep it going while I was travelling for work. Feeling obligated to post a picture a day has really been beneficial in keeping me photographically active. While it doesn't take up a lot of time, always having "oh, I still have to get a photo for today" in the back of my mind has really helped me to constantly looking for potential photographs. I would definitely recommend everyone to give it a try, especially if you feel that you need that extra little push!


Anyway, here is my page DIJ Photography - Daily


Please let me know what you think, and feel free to keep watching and make sure I don't slack off, the extra pressure is always welcome!


----------



## Jaemie (May 1, 2012)

I like the concept; it's an interesting and unique peek at a state I do now know. One thing I don't like is how clicking "back" from an expanded image brings me back to the top of the page, rather than to the point at which I was viewing. Otherwise, I like the minimalism and simplicity of the site, and the candor of your photos.


----------

